# First start



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi all.

I'm getting real close to my first start. When I turn the key on the alarm activates, it starts flashing the 4-ways and beeping the alarm. Unlocking from the driver's side doesn't stop it, it just times out after 30 seconds or so.

I reflashed the serial flash chip with the immo turned off and the checksum updated. Would it trip the alarm if I screwed up the checksum?

Also, I have most of the door & trunk wiring unplugged, just the drivers' side latch plugged in. Is that causing the alarm to trip? Any ideas why I can't shut it off?

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

Here I go answering my own posts again. Not much traffic in this corner of the vortex, eh?

I scanned it, should have done that first. Along with a bunch of other issues it says engine start blocked by immobilizer. All I can figure is I screwed up the checksum or got the wrong byte when I disabled the immo. I'm sure it flashed because I did a manual verify, read it back out and compared to my modified data. Guess I'll try it again, starting with the original data.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Sorry I can not help with coding issues, but I did enjoy reading your build thread.

I'm curious about the brackets for the fuel rail, myself and a co-worker are interested in using a Mk4 rail on a Mk3.

Do you have a clear pic of how the brackets mount?


----------



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

I didn't have any good pics of the bracket installed, but you're in luck - I just pulled the intake for final cleaning & polishing so it was easy to take a pic. Here you go....


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Thank you Bill, that is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

If you want send me your OE eeprom dump and I'll immo defeat it for you for free, the you can compare and hopefully figure out what I did. That is if your using Me7 like me.


----------



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the offer. I've uploaded 2 files to http://b.shaw.home.comcast.net/g3f/vr6_bins

c4-9504.orig.bin is the original
9504-immo_off.bin is the same with imm off (I thought!)

Best,

Bill


----------

